# No more Dolby Digital live from external Creative X-Fi 5.1 Pro



## RandomDude (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey guys.

It's been a while since I did not use my external sound card on my laptop. The last time I used it, the Dolby Digital Live function was working perfectly, but now it only outputs pcm stereo over usb.

I've got an Asus Rog G72VS laptop with a Realtek chipset. I only use the Realtek chipset when I want to use my onboard speakers.

My X-FI was used to output DDL for my games. The X-FI is connected to my laptop via USB, then it's either connected through optical cable to a small Onkyo 5.1 amp when I play on desktop or connected to a Denon through optical cable when I want to play on my TV.
The configuration doest output PCM 2.0 but doesn't output Dolby Digital Live anymore.
When I go to the creative console and want to tick "DDL", I can't. It ticks the box then reverts to normal. It's the same when I go in the sound properties.

Do you guys have any clue to what I could do ? I've checked the "Creative microphone settings fix" and it was "on". So that mic fix is not going to work for me! I sent an email to creative but they didn't reply nor acknowledged the mail.

Cheers for your input guys.


----------



## RandomDude (Apr 16, 2020)

No luck in here too huh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2020)

You might wanna try asking here.


----------



## RandomDude (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for your reply mate but that's what I did. And nobody was able to help me out. The creative support never replied as well :v


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 24, 2020)

For all Sound Blaster X-fi Surround Pro fans good news! Dolby digital live and DTS Interactive working on Windows 10 v1909!!
Here is driver links:









						7.01 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## treetog (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello
Is it possible to use my sound blaster z audio card with the sound blaster connect application?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes its possible.here is drivers for Realtek with sb connect https://github.com/shibajee/realtek-hda-creative-sbc-mod/releases


----------



## RandomDude (Apr 26, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> For all Sound Blaster X-fi Surround Pro fans good news! Dolby digital live and DTS Interactive working on Windows 10 v1909!!
> Here is driver links:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. what did you do ? Redesign the XFI drivers ?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

